# Why wadcutters?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was told by my CCW class instructor that wadcutter bullets are better for target practice. Why is this? Are they more accurate or just cheaper to make? I know they are for revolvers more than anything else. I would think a rounded nose would break the wind around the bullet better thana flat face. Can anyone edjucate me on this? Thanks


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

They make a nice round hole in the target. Ball ammo will tear the paper more and make it harder to score.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

They make neat clean holes. Semi Wadcutters may be easier to find, they do the same thing.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They are suprisingly accurate also.

:smt1099


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

TOF said:


> They are suprisingly accurate also.
> 
> :smt1099


What makes them so accurate?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

nukehayes said:


> What makes them so accurate?


Because I make them in my closet.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The long bearing surface, which makes maximum contact with the rifling, makes wadcutters accurate.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you Mike, I guess I didn't think too hard about it, but that makes perfect sense.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Wadcutters not recommended on polygonal rifled barrels due to excessive leading (Glock, Steyr, Jericho).


----------

